# Military Sportsman's Gold License



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

A good deal for active and retired military personnel stationed in or living in Florida:



> The reduced-fee $20 annual license offers the same privileges as the traditional $100 Gold Sportsman's License. The Military Gold Sportsman's License includes the Hunting, Saltwater Fishing and Freshwater Fishing licenses; and the Deer, Wildlife Management Area, Archery, Muzzleloading Gun, Crossbow, Turkey, Florida Waterfowl, Snook and Lobster permits.
> 
> The license does not include tarpon tags, alligator trapping licenses, limited entry hunt permits, migratory bird permit or the federal duck stamp.
> Hunter education requirements apply to military personnel.
> ...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

They're earned it


----------

